# **can not find Silicone I any more!!! so which one is next ?



## tomascw (Sep 12, 2011)

hi there
i read alot post many bca used Silicone I for fish tank! but i went to HD or Home Rona still can not find any Silicone I ..... , is that one discontinue now ?
*what different Silicone I* and Silicone I ??? same or new package now ??*

and i saw have :

Silicone I*
Silicone II
which one is safe for aquarium or any brand name ???
thks
and one more question, usually how long need to replace it again ?
thks


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? I went to the Rona in Richmond last week and got a tube. I know there is a new silicone I, but really not sure if there are any additional contents in them


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not discontinued to my knowledge, Home Depot and Rona both carried it last time I was at them. It's the GE Silicone I. Do not use GE silicone II, it has harmful chemicals in it. Another option is Weather Shield Silicone sold at Home Hardware: Home Hardware - SEAL, SIL CLR 300ML
says aquarium safe right on it


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

They still carry Silicone I, but the labeling on the tubes has changed .. It is no longer the blue packaging shown in the sticky. I'll see if I can find a pic of the new packaging.

I guess I'll have to find a tube in the store to get pix . I can't find any of the new labeling on the net .


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Not discontinued to my knowledge, Home Depot and Rona both carried it last time I was at them. It's the GE Silicone I. Do not use GE silicone II, it has harmful chemicals in it. Another option is Weather Shield Silicone sold at Home Hardware: Home Hardware - SEAL, SIL CLR 300ML
> says aquarium safe right on it


+1 on the Home Hardware, but stay away from the GE stuff.
Apparently, _all_ of their formulas now contain mildew resistance. A friend on another site lost a whole bunch of corals and such just after X-mas due to GE.
You can also spend more and get Aqueon aquarium silicone @ the pet store. It's only $15 @ J&L. Don't know how much @ KE


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

I know what you mean. I was looking for silicone the other day, it was 6 slots for silicone II but I managed to find silicone I after searching for 10 minutes. I got mine at the Home Depot near Gilmore Skytration station. I think I got a the smallest tube (toothpaste sized) for ~3$s?

I used it for my DIY CO2 Bell and it worked for a while until I decided it wasn't as good at diffusing CO2 into the water compared to sticking it straight into my powerhead. But while I used it (~a week) the RCS in the tank did not seem to have any problems what so ever.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

You can always go to JL and get it there. They even carry black.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

is that same Silicone I* = Silicone I ???
i saw only* Silicone I** also!
can used for aquarium ?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw lots of GE Silicone I at Home Depot today.
However, it doesn't come in black or white or clear.

Oh, I get what you mean. I got a Silicone I* as well.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*GE Silicone I* *window & door * does come in clear and according to the website they have plenty in stock at Home Depot: GE Silicone | GE Silicone I, Window & Door Sealant, CLEAR, 290 mL | Home Depot Canada

this is apparently what the new tubes look like:









to my knowledge nothing but the tube has changed & only *GE silicone II* has the mold/mildew preventers in it as well as Kitchen & Bath stuff....but I could be wrong


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Beware*

Somebody named Greg, back in post #5, pointed out that they had heard GE is putting the Mold and Mildew Resistant stuff in _*all*_ of their silicones now, regardless of what # is on the tube, or the application it's for.

I have this information from a trustworthy source on another site. They lost lots of livestock using #1. They contacted GE and the sales rep told them it is no longer usable in aquariums due to the above info.

So ... take it for what it is 
I cannot do more than tell you what I know and hope you heed or research this info yourself


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Greg, I believe you. The facts are always nice to have. The website doesn't say anything about the preventers in it GE Silicone I Window & Door Caulk Is Permanently Weatherproof, Waterproof, and Flexible Though it does say it about the Silicone II: GE Silicone II Window & Door Caulk Builds Surface Adhesion and Won't Wash Away They should probably put that on the label if it isn't already there, been a bit since I have bought any. And labels should always be read I might add. Personally I would use the Home Hardware stuff as it says safe for aquariums on the label,l if I were going with the clear. I prefer the black stuff myself, so I will be getting my stuff at J&L or IPU. Better to put out a few extra bucks for peace of mind. I'd like to add the proper dry time is a big factor in resealing a tank, don't get in a big hurry if possible.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

And cudos back to you. If you read far enough back, you'll see I gave the thumbs up on your recommendation for the HH stuff.
I personally won't take chances anymore after Daniel lost multiple hundreds of dollars worth of SW critters, and that was just a 34g cube doing a new sump in the back.
Imagine if it was, say, someone's large tank, full of thousands of dollars in corals, and they had just built a new sump 
Anyway, thanks for adding the links for the OP
I don't save any money anymore and buy the over-priced pet store stuff


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't use and will never use the GE silicone due to my friend's experience and a personal email he received from GE stating that all GE silicone is NOT aquarium safe any more. He lost hundreds of dollars in high end corals, some of which he had successfully kept for years, in a matter of a week or so. He then contacted the company to confirm if the GE silicone was the culprit and the company wrote him back stating NOT to use GE silicone on aquariums because they changed the formula. He is not the only reefer I know who experienced a catastrophic tank crash due to GE silicone in the last few months either.

I have used the RONA house brand silicone for years with great results. I haven't bought it in a while but the RONA near KE's used to state Aquarium Safe right on the shelving unit.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Anthony, you and I are speaking of the same person
Glad you chimed in
Hopefully our words will save someone much greif down the road


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

For what it worth, the small tubes at JL is around $6 which will do most small job and repair with left overr. $14 or so for the large tube will last for years unless you are resealing a tank - tape the end when finished and drilled out the set bit at the tip and you can reuse what's left.

Does it really worth taking the chance ?? Lose one fish or having to empty the tanks or redo a project ??

We are talking about trying to save $3 or $10 at the most 

I did the research and trouble years ago when I buy 4 to 6 at a time. One tube at a time, it is not even worth the trip to the wholesaler - I just get it from LFS.

PM Clown Lover to see if he still get some extra tubes. I think he was posting some FS before.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree with Gord
This is one of the times where you cannot get 100% fool-proof advice unless you buy what you are looking for at a pet store
Bite the bullet, buy whatever size you need, throw it away 2 years from now when you think you can still use it, and rest easy knowing that whatever is going wrong in your tank is not due to the silicone you used ... as long as you let it cure first 
And if you can afford the time, wait a week before you get your new silicone wet
Like the Saltie people say, nothing good in a tank ever happens quickly


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure where they get it, but this is what they got at pet lovers here in abby. Hope that helps Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats the stuff they carry at Home Hardware that I recommended. Thanks for posting a pic


----------

